# NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE-Fernsehnothilfe: Schwiegertochter gesucht #Verafake | Mit Jan Böhmermann - ZDFneo



## Akrueger100 (13 Mai 2016)




----------



## Chamser81 (13 Mai 2016)

Hat denn wirklich jemand gedacht, das dies dort real ist?!

Aber trotzdem klasse Aktion, die auch RTL etwas erschüttern könnte.

Danke


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Mai 2016)

nachdem der Erdogan den Jan nicht wollte, müßte Jan wohl mal was neues ausprobieren:
Welche Rolle spielt er denn da bei RTL ? 

Ja, ja RTL macht Geld mit jedem Scheiss :eek aber das war doch bekannt !


----------



## Spezi30 (13 Mai 2016)

ich war mal so dreist, das auf den div. Seiten, die relevant sind, zu verteilen...tihi


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2016)

*Es gibt in Deutschland wesentlich bessere Satiriker wie Meister Böhmermann !!!!*


----------



## CukeSpookem (13 Mai 2016)

*Der Zuschauer geht zu RTL, bis er bricht ...*.....:kotz:
(Altes deutsches Sprichwort)


----------

